# Would Angel's eat smaller community fish?



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

I have a tank currently with guppies and I will later fill it with more guooies, neon tetras and Cory Cats. Would the angel eat these fish? And also, would Angel's eat feeeder minnows? Thanks.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

The only fish that I know of that you have that can't be with angels is neon tetras


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The neons might be a little small. Also a feeder fish could be too little depending on how small it is.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

they, as alot of fish, will eat what ever will fit in it's mouth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

and guppy. juvies and fry go right into the belly!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Feeder minnows intended to be fish bait may introduce disease. Be careful.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

yes they are all right but if it is going into the 10 dont do it to small that would be way overstocked


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

A 10 gallon tank is way too small for angels. Angels need at least a 29G tank or larger. Angels can be finicky depending on their situation. They generally like to be kept in pairs and can be fin nippers towards the slower fish.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

The original post is a few months old, but I have to add that my Angels are devils! I am afraid they will eventually eat my tetras! They eat my snails and ghost shrimp all the time. They however have not yet eaten a tetra. They are young though, about 1/3 of their final size.


----------

